# How Many Pipes Do You Need?



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

If you have unlimited funds and you have to ask this question you should start by reading the FAQ/sticky in this forum. The ASP/FAQ in also helpful, section 3.12 (How Many Pipes Do I Need? FAQ: alt. smokers.pipes, June, 2008 - alt.smokers.pipes | Google Groups).

This is a question without a simple answer. As a rule of thumb you want enough briar pipes to be sure each briar has dry out time - at least a couple of days per 2-3 bowls according to me; some say one bowl per week while others will say their grandpa only smoked one briar all day, day in and day out for 40-years, and never had a complaint. If you smoke a meerschaum it only needs cool down time between smokes and the same might be said for a cob. For me, I look inside a briar before smoking it and if I see signs of moisture I'll pick another pipe. A swampy briar will probably give you a hotter, drooly smoke. You figure it out.  Neither FAQ addresses the issue about how many pipes relative to smoking different tobaccos, though.

Different tobacco classes leave different aftertastes (ghosts) in a pipe, briar in particular. Some tobaks are more prone to leaving a ghost than others. Anything with latakia in it is going to hang around - that means orientals and english blends. Straight virginias are less ghosty than anything; virginia blends (VaPers and VaBurs) leave a hint; aromatics can leave a lot behind and burley alone (Prince Albert, Carter Hall, etc.) isn't too bad. Meers are generally considered ghostproof but I don't think that's exactly true unless you are a meticulous pipe scrubber after each smoke. Cobs are also less ghost-prone than briar but if you smoke aromaticds in a cob all bets are off.

Heres my strategy. I smoke a meer when I travel because I don't have to worry about drying out or, more or less, what I smoke in it. I also use a clean meer very often to try out new blends - they are without bias and if the tobak has some weird taste I don't worry about screwing up a favorite briar. I keep one meer for virginias and another for latakia. I also keep a few cobs around for burley (something about burley and a cob - it just seewms to work for me) and to sample aromatics. So far that's five pipes and a lifetime of smoking possibilities valued at about $95.

I useds to think a brair would smoke oriental and english blends interchangeably but I was disabused of that notion over time. Orientals have nuances that can vanish entirely in a pipe that has been used strictly for english blends. I have two pipes for orientals and, while another two for english would be plenty I somehow ended up with many pipes designated enclusively for english blends. Call that four pipes where two could do fine - all the others are just for variety or vanity or, more likely, they were bad selections. That's seven.

Pipe racks and pipe sets are often sold as "Week" sets - seven pipes, one for each day. In practice that should be enough for dry out time and allows enough of a selection to have different designates for different tobacco types. Somehow, though, we all seem to end up with 15 or more. Don't ask me why and, if that scares anyone, then stay away from pipes shows and ebay.

Seven pipes is how many you need. Choose them wisely because they can last for hundreds of years. Remember - when you buy a pipe you don't really own it, you're just the caretaker for the next generation.

Comments, criticisms and corrections welcome.


----------



## JIungerich (Sep 8, 2009)

i thoroughly enjoyed reading this and learned alot about ghosting and what/how many pipes i need because i am a new pipe smoker.

thank you


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I figure I need one for each bowl I smoke a day, so four or five should do me fine; anything more would be a waste of money.

I have eighteen so far...


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

Moo...this is a great comment on a great topic, especially for the newbies. I'm way out of order on pipes, I'm almost afraid to count them, ball park is over 50 if you include cobs.

Every now and then I think I've got to slim down the rack, but then I can't find any pipes that I don't enjoy smoking. Some pipes that might fall into that category - 5 months down the line - become my favorite smokers. I swore I wouldn't buy any more but I just picked up a unsmoked Pete on ebay. I know Mr. Bjarne of Bjarne said he had about 40-50 pipes for himself but actually only ever smoked about 20 of those.

I see it like this, a very light smoker needs 2 or 3, a regular smoker needs 5 or 6. A heavy smoker needs 12-18. When you get to the over 20 mark it means you have the luxury of being able to choose any pipe size for any blend type without worrying too much if it's rested enough or not.

Lastly I don't own any meers...so that's at least one more pipe I will have to purchase....will it ever end....maybe, maybe not.


----------



## cherrymax (Jun 6, 2009)

So you need a different pipe for each type of bakky? And, you need a different pipe for each time you wanna smoke to allow the pipe to dry out? What does the tobacco do to make the bowl wet enough to have to dry?

Alan


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

I need this pipe really! 3hrs to go and only $26......

ANTIQUE ESTATE PIPE: MEERSCHAUM "MANHATTAN " IN CASE - eBay (item 360185626817 end time Sep-13-09 19:00:00 PDT)


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

cherrymax said:


> So you need a different pipe for each type of bakky? And, you need a different pipe for each time you wanna smoke to allow the pipe to dry out? What does the tobacco do to make the bowl wet enough to have to dry?
> 
> Alan


I break my pipe into these categories:

1. Virginia's and Virginia/periques
2 Latakia/orientals
3. Burleys
4. Aromatics

The majority of my pipes are for Va/pers. You should let a pipe rest for 24hrs per smoke as the bowl in the bottom will absorb moisture from condensation or/and steam and/or the actual moisture in the tobacco, usually all three. Resting the pipe for 2 or 3 days is I find even better.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

cherrymax said:


> 1. So you need a different pipe for each type of bakky?
> 
> 2. And, you need a different pipe for each time you wanna smoke to allow the pipe to dry out?
> 
> ...


1. Only if you want to taste the tobacco as it's meant to be.

2. A wet pipe sucks; only you can decide how wet is wet when it comes to your pipe of the moment.

3. Is water a byproduct of tobacco combustion you chemistry majors, or does heat just force steam back at you?


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

How many pipes do I _need_?

Always at least one more than I already have. :biglaugh:

Seriously, pipe-collecting can be fun, but it can become an obsession . . . an expensive one.

I have about 30 pipes, I think. I've never counted them. And, just when I think I have enough of them, I see one that is just beautiful and want to add it to the collection. I do try to be selective and as financially responsible as I can when purchasing a new pipe. I haven't waded into the pool of ebay, yet.

Since I'm pretty consistent in the types of tobacco I smoke (VA, Balkan, English and Oriental blends) I can pretty much segregate my pipes according to just two basic types, VA blends and then all the others. That way I only need to have about 8 pipes in my rotation, four for each type of blend.

Also, I've got several absolutely beautiful meers, but for some reason have no luck smoking them. I haven't figured out if it's the type of baccy I'm smoking in them, of if it's the way I'm smoking them. Either way, they don't smoke for me as evenly as my briars, and seem to demand almost constant relighting or cleaning with a pipe cleaner in mid-smoke because of excessive wetness and gurgling. Any clues?


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

If you smoke one tobacco blend, and one only - and you only smoke one bowl every few days, you only need one pipe.

If you smoke constantly and you smoke VA's, VaPers, burleys, aromatics, latakia blends, oriental blends, tea leaves... then you need one pipe per blend type minimum. Probably two.

But since when has a pipe collection been based on "need"????


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

As many as you can afford. I have about 40. I am not so particular about ghosting them. I smoke aromatics in dedicated pipes, the others are for non aromatics, but I do not worry about English, VaPers, etc. personally, I kind of like blending tastes.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pipe Organist said:


> Also, I've got several absolutely beautiful meers, but for some reason have no luck smoking them... ...they don't smoke for me as evenly as my briars, and seem to demand almost constant relighting or cleaning with a pipe cleaner in mid-smoke because of excessive wetness and gurgling. Any clues?


Curious, that. I was puffing the meer-desian this morning (full bowl, Rattray RedRap) thinking how nice it smoked and if I had to make do with one pipe, that meer would be the one. The bowl is huge and it smoked the RedRap to ash with one swab. The tobak has been opened for a few weeks and it is smoking great; it's a little bit to the dry side but still feels right when I squish on it. They say meers don't need to dry out so I guess that means whatever moisture is in the tobacco steams out when you smoke it. Try tobak with a little more dry-out time?


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Pipe Organist said:


> Also, I've got several absolutely beautiful meers, but for some reason have no luck smoking them. I haven't figured out if it's the type of baccy I'm smoking in them, of if it's the way I'm smoking them. Either way, they don't smoke for me as evenly as my briars, and seem to demand almost constant relighting or cleaning with a pipe cleaner in mid-smoke because of excessive wetness and gurgling. Any clues?


Meers are well known for restricted airflow/small airway diameter. Some folks support the idea of an open airway and some folks don't :noidea:


----------



## Mr.Lordi (May 20, 2007)

How many pipes do you need? Answer is quite simple;as many as I want. 

I like to say that I always have too many pipes, yet never enough. 

I've probably got about 20 pipes, with more that I want to buy and add to the collection.

Whats even worse yet, is I smoke tobacco from my pipes, based on the look of the pipe. Seriously! 

Example: I have a nice red wood finish pipe that would even look pleasant to a non smoker...so I use it for Aro's, which are also pleasant to non smokers, most of the time, as a sort of one two punch. Hits all there senses and they wouldn't think to their knickers in a bunch over my smoking, because its all so pleasant.

My Englishes get big bowl pipes, all the time, and tend to, with the exception of two, have a brownish type stain to them and be smooth.

My burleys get pipes with rustication, or pipes that look like they could take a beating, because burlys are like that, they are burly and they need a pipe that reflects their personality.(although I have been smoking burly in other pipes in an attempt to bulid a good cake, but for the most part, pipes for burleys look rough)

Va's of all kinds smoke in my meer, because they smoke better in a meer and because it fits a Va's personality. 

My balkans/orientals get pipes similar to the Englishes, except the colors can vary between red and black. 

Other tobaccos are on a pipe by pipe basis, depends on what I feel best suits the blends personality.

lol, apparently I am an eccentric pipe smoker. :/


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

I currently have 14 pipes, and I could live with that number forever (if forced)
I usually don´t smoke vapers, burleys or aromatics, so I dedicate my pipes to 3 categories: straight VA's (4 pipes); englishes (6 pipes); orientals/low latakia (2 pipes), plus another briar and a cob (both on multi-role).

All those pipes where bought in the last 12 months, and some of them (Big Bens and Hilsons) don´t smoke as good as the more reputable brand's pipes... 
Even so, I think I'll stop buying mid-range pipes at this 1 per month/rythim, and instead I will try to get only one higher end pipe per year (well, maybe I'll get just one more Savi and another Stanwell before that) 

However, if about 15 pipes are enough for my smoking habits, that's because I hardly smoke Vapers, Burleys and Aros, as stated before. If my tastes expands I will need at least 2 pipes for every tobacco categorie, and the slope would start again.

Nevertheless, I'm getting tired of carrying pipes to the office and back to home. Having 5 or 6 pipes permanently at the office would be great... hey, there's a good excuse for keep buying pipes!


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> Meers are well known for restricted airflow/small airway diameter. Some folks support the idea of an open airway and some folks don't :noidea:


I had no idea meers were notorious; that's the kind of answer we'd expect from, uh, a qualified pipemaker. 

So, just start hand-twisting a 5/32" (4mm) bit down the shank, blow out the clay and start smoking dry? Would a restricted airway include symptoms like bad burn down the sides of the chamber - makes sense that it would along with the excessive moisture buildup. (I still think there a 10% chance he's smoking soggy, dripping wet tobacco but your answer sounds much, much better.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> I had no idea meers were notorious; that's the kind of answer we'd expect from, uh, a qualified pipemaker.
> 
> So, just start hand-twisting a 5/32" (4mm) bit down the shank, blow out the clay and start smoking dry? Would a restricted airway include symptoms like bad burn down the sides of the chamber - makes sense that it would along with the excessive moisture buildup. (I still think there a 10% chance he's smoking soggy, dripping wet tobacco but your answer sounds much, much better.


Could be his tobacco is wet but somethings going on that doesn't happen with his briars (unless I'm thinking of another post. I'm really no one to do anything but spread hearsay on meers since all of mine are african and the few low grade turks I bought a few years ago, but I think its largely a matter of the plastic mortise/tenon inserts being pretty much a standard size. I didn't have much luck opening them up because they're so pliable on top of being small.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I"m curious, Mr. Moo; why one meer for Virginias and one for Latakias if ghosting isn't a problem?


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

I always need *one *more.


----------



## jcats (Jul 29, 2008)

MarkC said:


> why one meer for Virginias and one for Latakias if ghosting isn't a problem?


Meers ghost... .


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

MarkC said:


> I"m curious, Mr. Moo; why one meer for Virginias and one for Latakias if ghosting isn't a problem?


The meer-desian has a huge bowl and I like it with english blends; a second meer has a much smaller bowl, thicker walls and burns virginia blends nicely. I mix 'em up sometimes - not ghosty.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

jcats said:


> Meers ghost... .


I have a small african meer that I smoked one of the Grand Oriental series in. Now it reeks of McClelland cavendish :frusty:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> I have a small african meer that I smoked one of the Grand Oriental series in. Now it reeks of McClelland cavendish :frusty:


I'd feel bad for you if you couldn't replace that pipe with your own hands! 

Must have been the Samsun. I have two pipes reserved for that one and that one only.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> I'd feel bad for you if you couldn't replace that pipe with your own hands!
> 
> Must have been the Samsun. I have two pipes reserved for that one and that one only.


No biggie Dan. Its just a little Kiko I picked up on Ebay for around twelve bucks. I think it *was* the Samsun that dispelled that myth about meers not ghosting. I'll just find something that'll allow me to smoke the flavor away. Actually I think I'll stuff it with some VA and let it sit for a few weeks. Its not like my pipe collection has seen much action since I started making them myself.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> No biggie Dan. Its just a little Kiko I picked up on Ebay for around twelve bucks. I think it *was* the Samsun that dispelled that myth about meers not ghosting. I'll just find something that'll allow me to smoke the flavor away. Actually I think I'll stuff it with some VA and let it sit for a few weeks. Its not like my pipe collection has seen much action since I started making them myself.


Going back to the original post, I've decided I NEED a 7-day Hatter pipe set.


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

Right now, I _need_ the very large Charatan that's been sitting in the display case at the local B&M for several years now.

The asking price is $315. The bit is vulcanite and will need to have all the oxidation that has built up over the years buffed off.

I've not bought a pipe where I bargained down the price in many, many years. What would be a reasonable percentage off the price? 20%? 10%?

(Sorry if this belongs in a new thread . . . )


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Pipe Organist said:


> Right now, I _need_ the very large Charatan that's been sitting in the display case at the local B&M for several years now.
> 
> The asking price is $315. The bit is vulcanite and will need to have all the oxidation that has built up over the years buffed off.
> 
> ...


What's the grade (Executive, Distinction, etc)? Lane era piece? If he's had it for several years, do you know if the price has increased during that time?


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pipe Organist said:


> (Sorry if this belongs in a new thread . . . )


If you you really really really NEED the pipe (or even think you might maybe need it) then this is the right thread. If you only WANT the pipe you can squat here this once. You're letting DMKerr egg you on, aren't you? This pipe will be yours by next week. You need it.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> If you you really really really NEED the pipe (or even think you might maybe need it) then this is the right thread. If you only WANT the pipe you can squat here this once. You're letting DMKerr egg you on, aren't you? This pipe will be yours by next week. You need it.


And $315 is a small price to pay for a need! Hell, I may offer the guy $320, just to make it interesting! 

Ya got 3 days to make this happen, Pipesmokingorganist. Then I strike. lol


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Mad Hatter said:


> Meers are well known for restricted airflow/small airway diameter. Some folks support the idea of an open airway and some folks don't :noidea:


That may be true of the cheapo, pressed Meerschaum pipes, however, I doubt that it applies to the well made block Meerschaums whether from the big name brands or the semi-hand made customs.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Mister Moo, you have come up with a very interesting and most difficult question. Personally, I do not believe there is a correct overall answer. With this question, I believe the only correct answer, is each individuals answer fitting his or her personal needs.

For me, the correct answer, after over 35 years of pipe smoking, is 10 Briar Pipes, 5 quality Meerschaums and 18 Corn Cobb Pipes!!!


----------



## Crazycoonass (Aug 25, 2009)

Ive got about 8 briars and 2 Meers right now and Im looking for more, Ive been practicing restoration since Im known for being a notoriously cheap b**tard so I keep an eye out for Ebay pipes that look dead, I just won a savinelli for 15 and theres a Stanwell Im watching, Ill post pics if my efforts bear fruit. 
So I guess my awnser would be you cant have enough, but thats just me.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

JohnnyFlake said:


> That may be true of the cheapo, pressed Meerschaum pipes, however, I doubt that it applies to the well made block Meerschaums whether from the big name brands or the semi-hand made customs.


Actually it is true, or so hearsay says it is. Its been discussed over on SF on different occasions and its also stated clearly on Fikri Baki's website that he uses an open draw unlike many of his contemporaries.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mad Hatter said:


> Actually it is true, or so hearsay says it is. Its been discussed over on SF on different occasions and its also stated clearly on Fikri Baki's website that he uses an open draw unlike many of his contemporaries.


Sadly, my experience mirrors the hearsay. I've owned probably 15-20 meers over my pipesmoking career and still have about 8. The best draw I experienced is on an IMP and even it is not ideal for me. I still have a meer that Ismet Bekler carved specifically for me (when he was visiting local pipe shops) and it cost me $300 in 1986 money. It doesn't draw as well as the cheapest briar.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I don't know about any other brand but the SMS I have has been a big disappointment. I have been very disappointed with the quality of the pipe. I've treated it very gently and already where the stem screws in to the shank is completely falling apart. The plastic piece that is mounted in the stem is falling out and it no longer screws tightly into the shank. I've had this pipe for less than three weeks. I realize that SMS may not be the best brand out there, but it is a name brand and claims to be made of block. If I get another meer, I think I'll go with IMP from what I've learned here, but it's going to be at least a few more briars for me first. By the way, I treat this pipe much like it was made of briar, smoking it only once or twice a day at most and letting it dry and cool completely between smokes so I can't have smoked more than 30 or 35 bowls in it.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

indigosmoke said:


> I don't know about any other brand but the SMS I have has been a big disappointment. I have been very disappointed with the quality of the pipe. I've treated it very gently and already where the stem screws in to the shank is completely falling apart. The plastic piece that is mounted in the stem is falling out and it no longer screws tightly into the shank. I've had this pipe for less than three weeks. I realize that SMS may not be the best brand out there, but it is a name brand and claims to be made of block. If I get another meer, I think I'll go with IMP from what I've learned here, but it's going to be at least a few more briars for me first. By the way, I treat this pipe much like it was made of briar, smoking it only once or twice a day at most and letting it dry and cool completely between smokes so I can't have smoked more than 30 or 35 bowls in it.


I would definitely be sending an email to the manufacturer about that :tsk: You'll know how good they are by whether or not they stand behind their product.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Good advice MH. I contact them and send a few pics and see what they have to say. Maybe my pipe is an exception rather than the rule.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I don't know about any other brand but the SMS I have has been a big disappointment. I have been very disappointed with the quality of the pipe. I've treated it very gently and already where the stem screws in to the shank is completely falling apart. The plastic piece that is mounted in the stem is falling out and it no longer screws tightly into the shank. I've had this pipe for less than three weeks. I realize that SMS may not be the best brand out there, but it is a name brand and claims to be made of block. If I get another meer, I think I'll go with IMP from what I've learned here, but it's going to be at least a few more briars for me first. By the way, I treat this pipe much like it was made of briar, smoking it only once or twice a day at most and letting it dry and cool completely between smokes so I can't have smoked more than 30 or 35 bowls in it.


SMS actually is a high quality meer. I think you'll find they will stand behind this pipe.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> SMS actually is a high quality meer. I think you'll find they will stand behind this pipe.


That's good to know. I thought it was when I bought it. I suppose every manufacturer produces a dud once in a while. Well, I'll report back when I've contacted them.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

I just went to the SMS website and found this under the exclusions to their warrenty policy: "_and any damage, except bowl burnout or bowl cracks, to the pipe shank and/or mouthpiece is not covered by this warranty_." so I might be out of luck. I'll give them a call anyway and see what they say.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> I just went to the SMS website and found this under the exclusions to their warrenty policy: "_and any damage, except bowl burnout or bowl cracks, to the pipe shank and/or mouthpiece is not covered by this warranty_." so I might be out of luck. I'll give them a call anyway and see what they say.


That's a "catch-all" disclaimer so they don't have to cover abuse. Definitely worth a call.

My company pays me to be a "negotiator" (read: jerk, a-hole, etc) and I am more than willing to take this "talent" into my personal negotiations. So here's a tip. Let's just say that no pipe company that refuses to stand behind their product would like to hear that you are a respected member of a wide-reaching, high member count, pipe smoking internet fraternity who will hear of the manner in which they respond to your complaint, good or bad. A positive response might mean more sales; a negative response will absolutely result in fewer. 

I'd guess with a very high probability that you will be made whole.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Just a dumb question here but, you weren't unscrewing the mortise insert to take the stem off were you? Again, I'm dumb about meers but the stem on a meer is supposed to be removed counter-clockwise so there's no chance of messing up the shank. The insert (can't remember what its called) should be threaded into the mortise and glued in place because the delicate nature of the meerschaum won't hold up to screwing in and screwing out.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> My company pays me to be a... [jerk, a-hole, etc]...


My skillset! Are they hiring? Resume on request.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Mad Hatter said:


> Just a dumb question here but, you weren't unscrewing the mortise insert to take the stem off were you? Again, I'm dumb about meers but the stem on a meer is supposed to be removed counter-clockwise so there's no chance of messing up the shank. The insert (can't remember what its called) should be threaded into the mortise and glued in place because the delicate nature of the meerschaum won't hold up to screwing in and screwing out.


The troubled-meer aspect of "What You Need" has provoked me to create a troubled-meer specific thread.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

Mister Moo said:


> The troubled-meer aspect of "What You Need" has provoked me to create a troubled-meer specific thread.


Funny you should say that. I was just thinking that earlier this morning.

:laser:out:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

Mister Moo said:


> My skillset! Are they hiring? Resume on request.


Only one big dog per yard, bro! 

But yeah, you'd be my first choice as a replacement if I leave. :beerchug:


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I contacted SMS by email this morning and received this reply. I'll leave it to you all to decide how you feel about this level of customer service.

Dear John,
Please find the SMS Meerschaums Warranty & Return Policy attached. 
Follow the instructions and return to:
SMS Meerschaums & Briars
1401 Summit Avenue
Ames, IA 50010-5225

Your pipe will be evaluated to see if it can be repaired. Since our warranty does not include problems with the shank, we will contact you by email to let you know if the pipe can be repaired at a minimal charge. The stem fitting may need to be replaced for small fee.

Regards,
Beth Sermet
SMS Meerschaums & Briars

I guess I'm out of luck anyway because the document she attached states "This limited warranty is extended by SMS PIPES _only to consumers who have purchased pipes from our Internet web site_ or received them as gifts from original purchasers on our Internet web site." as I did not purchase the pipe directly from them I guess I don't qualify for a warranty from them...which seems weird to me as I thought manufacturer's warranties are typically valid if you purchase from any authorized reseller. Also, their website says the pipes my be returned up to 90 days from purchase but the document she sent me says the warranty is only 30 days. Oh well, live and learn.


----------



## Requiem (Dec 6, 2008)

It seems they are still available to repair your pipe for a minimal fee, even if you don´t have a warranty.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Just a dumb question here but, you weren't unscrewing the mortise insert to take the stem off were you? Again, I'm dumb about meers but the stem on a meer is supposed to be removed counter-clockwise so there's no chance of messing up the shank. The insert (can't remember what its called) should be threaded into the mortise and glued in place because the delicate nature of the meerschaum won't hold up to screwing in and screwing out.


MH...i have been unscrewing the stem by turning counter-clockwise.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Requiem said:


> It seems they are still available to repair your pipe for a minimal fee, even if you don´t have a warranty.


Fair enough, but to tell you the truth from my point of view this is a very tepid customer service response to a pipe that is exhibiting this problem in less than three weeks. I notice that she carefully stated "if" the pipe could be repaired. So I have to take the time to pack and box up the pipe, have it shipped at my expense with insurance, just to see if they can repair it for a fee. I'm not sure if it is not repairable if I would have to pay to have them ship it back or not, but their warranty document clearly states the cost of shipping the pipe to them will not be covered. I only paided $50 for the pipe to begin with, and this seems like a lot of effort to me. If packing materials and shipping and insurance only cost me $5 and they only charge me lets say $10 for the repair and nothing to ship it back to me, that would still be almost 30% of the purchase price of the pipe plus my time. To me that is not satisfactory considering the pipe was clearly defective. I could see if they responded to send the pipe and they would repair or replace the pipe unless the pipe showed signs of misuse or abuse. Just my 2 cents. Others may disagree, but I know I won't be purchasing anything made by SMS again. Too many other choices out there.


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I have one meerschaum. I will not buy another. Personally I believe they are over rated. I do not like the stem—shank BS. And the darn thing gets hot. Like my clay pipe (except for the small bowl) a whole lot more and it smokes better.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, I contacted SMS by email this morning and received this reply. I'll leave it to you all to decide how you feel about this level of customer service.
> 
> Dear John,
> Please find the SMS Meerschaums Warranty & Return Policy attached.
> ...


Personally, I find their customer service appalling. To put it more succinctly, it sucks!

Are they saying they do not trust their shank/stem fitting construction enough to warrant it? A pipe needs a stem which needs a stem fitting, and all should perform properly.

If they don't warrant pipes purchased through authorized resellers, why do they sell to them at all? How did you get a warranty from the reseller in that case? Will the reseller honor the warranty directly?

Their website says 90 days and the warranty says 30? Let's see... how do you spell "False Advertising"?

Requesting that you send the pipe to them for repair is standard for warranties. But what if it can't be fixed at a "minimal charge"? Is it trash heap fodder? Are their pipes that cheap?

Quite frankly, SMS does not give me a warm and fuzzy feeling. They've probably lost whatever potential customers they may have gained by anyone reading this thread, and they will probably lose others. I have 2 SMS pipes - no more will find their way into my collection.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

dmkerr said:


> Personally, I find their customer service appalling. To put it more succinctly, it sucks!
> 
> Are they saying they do not trust their shank/stem fitting construction enough to warrant it? A pipe needs a stem which needs a stem fitting, and all should perform properly.
> 
> ...


Book 'em, Danno.

Meer whining, meer trashing, meer glory stories and so forth now at: http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/v...522-problem-meerschaum-pipes-myth-legend.html


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> Well, I contacted SMS by email this morning and received this reply. I'll leave it to you all to decide how you feel about this level of customer service.


I'm not sure that level even qualifies for the use of the term "customer service". They won't stand behind their product unless you bought it from their website? If this was their only method of sales, I could understand. Otherwise, this is bull.

I'm sorry that you had this experience, but I'm glad I learned about this.

In all honesty, the only meerschaum experience I've had is 1) a cheap eBay meerschaum that I apparently smoked so hot when I was starting up again that I melted the connector (or else was a cheap POS to begin with) and 2) my gourd calabash back in the seventies. No draw problems, no unscrewing problems. I'm going to have to get another one of those...


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Mad Hatter said:


> Just a dumb question here but, you weren't unscrewing the mortise insert to take the stem off were you? Again, I'm dumb about meers but the stem on a meer is supposed to be removed counter-clockwise so there's no chance of messing up the shank. The insert (can't remember what its called) should be threaded into the mortise and glued in place because the delicate nature of the meerschaum won't hold up to screwing in and screwing out.


I have been reviewing this thread since I received the info/msg from IKMeer in the other thead and realized I may have misunderstood you when I replied to your post previously. I had been removing the stem for cleaning by turning clockwise (when looking down towards the bowl from the end of the stem) according to these directions on how to clean the pipe taken from the SMS website:

"Turn the stem clockwise to remove and reattach. All SMS Meerschaums have a two piece stem fitting. To remove the stem, hold the bowl and shank firmly with one hand. Grasp the stem with the other hand and slowly rotate it clockwise pulling as you turn. To reattach the stem, follow the same procedure only pushing in as you rotate the stem clockwise."

I just removed the plastic mortise insert since IKMeer is kindly sending me a replacement. It unscrewed counterclockwise and rather easily when gently grasped with a pair of pliers.

Anyway, thanks again for all your advice and help.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I think I may have found the problem. 

Since I had gone ahead and removed the mortise insert I could examine it thoroughly and found no damage. So I played around a bit with fitting it to the stem and I noticed that the plastic tenon in the stem had actually come loose and this seemed to be moving around which is what was causing the poor fit. I removed the tenon per the instructions on the SMS website, cleaned out the stem and reassembled. It seems to fit better now. We'll have to see if it holds or comes loose again. It says on the website the tenon should be periodically removed so the inside of the stem can be cleaned. Do you think I could just glue the plastic tenon insert in place and if so, what glue? Do those of you with meers routinely take the plastic tenon out of the stem to clean inside the stem? Also, when I reinsert the plastic mortise in the shank should I just tighten it or glue it? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

Well, I screwed the mortise insert back into the shank and then carefully reinserted the stem. Everything seems to line up pretty good now, so I guess I can put the pipe back into service. I'd still like any advice on glueing either the mortise or tenon back into the shank or stem respectively. Also, can you buy replacement stems for this type of meer?


----------



## Pipe Organist (Sep 7, 2009)

I'd said earlier that I had some really nice meers that were giving me grief (wet, gurgling smoke and lots of relights).

_Well_ . . . went to "pipe night" and took my favorite one with me (an SMS signed "Salim", basically a full-bent). I loaded it up with MB Dark Twist Roll Cake really well rubbed out, fired it up and about 1 hour later dumped out a tiny pile of ash. I did have to use a couple of pipe cleaners to soak up a bit of wetness (I think the draft hole in the mouthpiece end of the tennon joint is waaaaay too small, but I digress).

I guess it all comes down to being a patient smoker, and finding the right baccy for the right pipe. :tu


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Pipe Organist said:


> I'd said earlier that I had some really nice meers that were giving me grief (wet, gurgling smoke and lots of relights).
> 
> _Well_ . . . went to "pipe night" and took my favorite one with me (an SMS signed "Salim", basically a full-bent). I loaded it up with MB Dark Twist Roll Cake really well rubbed out, fired it up and about 1 hour later dumped out a tiny pile of ash. I did have to use a couple of pipe cleaners to soak up a bit of wetness (I think the draft hole in the mouthpiece end of the tennon joint is waaaaay too small, but I digress).
> 
> I guess it all comes down to being a patient smoker, and finding the right baccy for the right pipe. :tu


...and now you have a perfect meer. I share your joy. :tea:


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

I sent an email to SMS asking the following question, "You only warrant pipes sold on your website. Does that mean if I buy one from another online retailer I have no warranty?"

Their reply was
Hi Al,
Correct. Other online retailers are accountable for their own sales. If the online retailer bought the pipes from us originally, they (the online or store front retailer) would have to contact us for a warranty claim based on the warranty they provided.

The SMS Pipes website is for retail tobacconists. If you want to buy one of our pipes directly online, this is the website you should use: Smoking Pipes - Imported Pipes from Turkey and Italy : The Right Pipe

Customer Service
SMS Meerschaums & Briars


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

That's pretty much what I gathered from their response to me. Others can decide for themselves, but I find this to be a very unsatisfactory policy...*IF* they truly believe in the quality of their pipes. I also find it weird that they only warranty the bowl and not the other parts of the pipe. IMO, they should stand behind their products as long as the product is not abused, misused, or otherwise damaged. I know I won't be buying anything from them again. I wish I had checked their warranty before I bought mine, but I just assumed (I know, my bad) that since they were a so called quality company they'd stand behind their products. Personally, if I buy any other meers I'll by them from tobacco-barn (IKMeerschaum). They gave me better customer service (see their posts in the Problem Meerschaums thread) than SMS and I haven't even bought a pipe from them! (YET!) When I see that many pipe enthusiasts buy literally 100's of pipes, this seems like a very shortsighted, penny wise pound foolish way of doing business. If they had responding in a more service oriented fashion to my problem, they would have had a customer for life.


----------



## Abraxas (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm a total newbie in pipe smoking, being a pipe smoker less than a year and i have four pipes.

I think it depends how much and what do you smoke. For me as a beginner, i only have four pipes which are more than enough. I usually smoke 2-3 bowls a day so I have One pipe for latakias and one for virginias. The other two are much cheaper pipes which i use for experimentation and aromatics. As a beginner i tend to screw up a lot so not every bowlful is what you call "a perfect smoke" - you don't need a perfect pipe for experimentation and learning purposes.

In my opinion you need at least three pipes for aromatics, latakias and one for non-scented non-latakias (vaper, va, burper, burleys and such)

Recently i have been concidering cheap clay pipes for experimentation with blending tobaccos.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Most of the people I know personally, who smoke Meerschaums only have a few, 4 or 5 is the average. Of course, I also know a few who sort of collect Meerschaums and have many, many more. But for the average Meerschaum smoker who only has a few, I suggest you make an investment into high quality Meerschaums. Most Meerschaum pipes that sell for under $100 usually are made from lower grade block meerschaum or pressed meerschaum (the cheapest). I do not believe that you must spend a lot of money to get a good, quality smoking pipe, especially a briar pipe, however, when it comes to Meerschaum, I truly believe, after many years of experience, that you have to break a certain price level to get into the true quality bracket. Now days that bracket seems to have reached the $100 figure.

IMHO, if you want a well made, high quality, long lasting Meerschaum, you should be prepared to spend between $100 & $200. I highly recommend Meerschaum Pipes from either of the two following vendors. Personally I prefer Baki Pipes. I have two and absolutely love them! Once you have one from either of the two sources I recommend, especially Baki, you will understand!

bakipipes

Altinok Pipe - Signature Series


----------



## AcworthAl (Mar 16, 2009)

indigosmoke said:


> That's pretty much what I gathered from their response to me. Others can decide for themselves, but I find this to be a very unsatisfactory policy...*IF* they truly believe in the quality of their pipes. I also find it weird that they only warranty the bowl and not the other parts of the pipe. IMO, they should stand behind their products as long as the product is not abused, misused, or otherwise damaged. I know I won't be buying anything from them again. I wish I had checked their warranty before I bought mine, but I just assumed (I know, my bad) that since they were a so called quality company they'd stand behind their products. Personally, if I buy any other meers I'll by them from tobacco-barn (IKMeerschaum). They gave me better customer service (see their posts in the Problem Meerschaums thread) than SMS and I haven't even bought a pipe from them! (YET!) When I see that many pipe enthusiasts buy literally 100's of pipes, this seems like a very shortsighted, penny wise pound foolish way of doing business. If they had responding in a more service oriented fashion to my problem, they would have had a customer for life.


I would NEVER, repeat NEVER buy any from or manufactured by the sorry (put in whatever word you want)


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

well, I only smoke once or twice a week. However, I currently have 15 pipes (11 briar, 2 meer, and 2 cob). I am also looking to purchase a nice (yet reasonable priced) chruchwarden as a graduation present to myself after OCS. Heck, I have only been here for 9 weeks and already purchased 4 pipes. 

The cob is actually pretty resilient. I purchased it to take out into the 3 week field portion of the course. I put it in an empty drum of SAW ammo and it made it the whole way. I think I will keep that empty drum for future endeavors.


----------



## SailorJack (Mar 1, 2008)

What a silly question! I need them all , of course!


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I agree... A set of 7 pipes is the ideal minimum for a daily pipe smoker. One pipe for each day of the week. Plenty of time for drying and a nice variety.


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

DubintheDam said:


> I break my pipe into these categories:
> 
> 1. Virginia's and Virginia/periques
> 2 Latakia/orientals
> ...


I just started smoking a pipe... last week. Since I'm a long time cigar smoker, who already shares an affinity for the leaf, I decided to plunge right in and bought two pipes (which I hope are decent):

Savinelli - Hercules Smooth (611 EX)
Peterson - Killarney (03) Fishtail

I had planned on smoking aromatics out of one and non-aromatics out of the other. At the same time, I picked up....

A & C Petersen Escudo Navy Deluxe (Perique/VA)
Cornell & Diehl Habana Daydreams (VA/Perique)
Mac Baren Navy Flake (Burley/VA) 
Mac Baren Vanilla Cream (Aromatic)

So, if I'm reading this thread right, I should only smoke three of these tobaccos from my two pipes; the Escudo Navy Deluxe and the Habana Day Dream in one pipe, the Vanilla Cream in the other, and age the Mac Baren Navy Flake until such time as I own more pipes (or use a cob)?

One final questions, DubintheDam suggests one pipe for aromatics. It would seem the flavors in aromatics would be more powerful, in an obvious sort of way, than non-aromatics. So why not one for vanilla aromatics, one for cherry aromatics, etc.? Is this because the flavors in most aromatics are so obvious, that they simply overpower the ghosts of previous aromatics?

As always, thanks in advance.

Greg


----------



## indigosmoke (Sep 1, 2009)

GregNJ said:


> Is this because the flavors in most aromatics are so obvious, that they simply overpower the ghosts of previous aromatics?
> 
> Greg


Welcome, Greg. I'm new to pipe smoking as well but from what I've learned so far I believe most set aside pipes for general categories, such as VaPers, English Blends, Aromatics, etc, but then also reserve pipes for favorite blends or heavily ghosting blends as all blends in a given category can ghost different amounts. For example, Dmkerr warned me that Red Rapparee was a ghostist with the mostist and advised I try it in a cob to start. He was quite correct, but I loved the weed and will be smoking it in a dedicated cob until I purchase a briar specifically for it when funds allow. Anyway, you've started on a wonderful journey and I'm sure others with more experience will chime in with additional advice.

John


----------



## Ray (Jul 28, 2009)

For me personally.... I need however many I have +1
But then again I suffer from PAD:bounce:


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

GregNJ said:


> I
> One final questions, DubintheDam suggests one pipe for aromatics. It would seem the flavors in aromatics would be more powerful, in an obvious sort of way, than non-aromatics. So why not one for vanilla aromatics, one for cherry aromatics, etc.? Is this because the flavors in most aromatics are so obvious, that they simply overpower the ghosts of previous aromatics?
> 
> As always, thanks in advance.
> ...


Hi Greg! There's no real reason you can't smoke a vanilla aromatic in one pipe and cherry in another. And if you decide aromatics are the tobaccos you prefer, you probably *should* do that. The Mac B is one I found lightly flavored. If you smoked it in a pipe previously dedicated to heavy cherry blends, you might very well miss the nuances offered by the Vanilla Cream.

That said, I would recommend not getting to obsessive about this, or you'll end up like me! :tinfoil3: You don't want that!


----------



## GregNJ (Sep 24, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Hi Greg! There's no real reason you can't smoke a vanilla aromatic in one pipe and cherry in another.


Understood. As it stands now, I have just the two pipes. I'm trying to get a sense of how to best get the most out of them, without overwhelming them with ghosts and diminishing my overall enjoyment of the individual tobaccos.



dmkerr said:


> And if you decide aromatics are the tobaccos you prefer, you probably *should* do that. The Mac B is one I found lightly flavored.


Is there a vanilla or other, more strongly flavored aromatics, you'd recommend?



dmkerr said:


> If you smoked it in a pipe previously dedicated to heavy cherry blends, you might very well miss the nuances offered by the Vanilla Cream.


Understood.



dmkerr said:


> That said, I would recommend not getting to obsessive about this, or you'll end up like me! :tinfoil3: You don't want that!


If I end up enjoying pipes as much as cigars, I suspect I'll have a dozen pipes in short order and be completely obsessive about it.

Thanks.

Greg


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

If your looking to smoke and enjoy aromatics, I suggest not using any briar pipes at all. Get yourself a few MM Cobs. Cobs smoke much dryer than briar pipes and and the flavors from the aromatic tobaccos you smoke will be much brighter in a Cob than in a briar.

Hell, you can get a half dozen quality Cobs, Diplomats & Country Gentlemen, etc. for the price of one average, modest briar. Then you can dedicate one Cob to Vanilla Blends, one to Cherry Blends, one to Maple Blends and so on. 

You will not be sorry, if you do!


----------

